

Google will shoot your business - boh
http://maps.google.com/help/maps/businessphotos/

======
sek
Google is awesome, they do this to get in touch with business owners for
Google Deals. This is also part of the competitive advantage they have
compared to Groupon, nice Photos, Ratings .... Watching new Google services is
like watching a good Movie, try to find out how they are connected.

------
whimsy
Cute headline.

